# difference between a yarn over and yarn forward yfd



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Is a yarn over and yarn forward (yfwd) the same thing? I have a pattern I would like to make that calls for this procedure. 

I would appreciate any help.

Candace


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

It is the British term for yarn over. Video tells all.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something. 

Yarn forward means that you are probably going to purl the next stitch or for some other reason. It means to bring your working yarn between the needles to the front of the work.

P.S. Ladies out there, if I have stated anything that is not correct would you please straighten both me and Candybooth out. I don't want to lead anyone in the wrong direction.

Maddi


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Linday, I enjoyed watching that too.

Maddi




P.S. Interested in your "Linday". When typed "Lindsay" it becomes my last name. How about that...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingglossary/g/yarn_over.htm
Hi it's the same thing, usually found in English/Australian/New Zealand patterns.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I watched the you tube and it looks the same. The pattern I want to do k2tog twice ywfd k1. Thanks for the tip. This is a Bernat pattern so it would be a UK version.

Candace


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something.
> 
> Yarn forward means that you are probably going to purl the next stitch or for some other reason. It means to bring your working yarn between the needles to the front of the work.
> 
> ...


You are correct also. It depends on what is told before the yarn forward instructions.


----------



## judith2123 (May 30, 2012)

I totally agree with Maddi candace , I ran into the same problem once because of the way the pattern read, and I thought that a yo was simply a yarn forward and it was a mess..a yo is a wrap if you ever drop stitch where u yarn over between stitches it's the wrap around that becomes the drop, a yarn forward would leave you without a stitch to drop.
Yarn forward as maddi said is for an ex. ribbing where you have to keep going to font and back with yarn!
Hope that helps.
Judi


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I keep track of the pattern country of origin to know what to do. When I am working with patterns from Europe, the UK or other Commonwealth countries, I use the UK interpretation of YFwd for making a increase. When I am using patterns from the US I use the YO for making an increase and YFwd for bringing the yarn to the front of the work. It always helps if you have a picture of your project - that will give you a major clue as to what your going to do with the YFwd instruction.


----------



## judith2123 (May 30, 2012)

it's funny but I do a lot of Filati patterns which are Italian and when they say YO it's a wrap, I have only found the british to have a different def. so far.
But I'll keep an eye out.
Judi


----------



## gmalong (Apr 9, 2012)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something.
> 
> Yarn forward means that you are probably going to purl the next stitch or for some other reason. It means to bring your working yarn between the needles to the front of the work.
> 
> ...


I agree also. I saw a video on verypink.com where she brought the yarn forward, slipped a stitch, then brought the yarn back and turned the project, on a knit on the round, so she could start knitting in the other direction and the yarn would be in the right position. Does that make sense?


----------



## judith2123 (May 30, 2012)

Absolutely By the way very pink. is terrific, I love her!!
Judi


----------



## gmalong (Apr 9, 2012)

gmalong said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something.
> ...


I just read some of the other responses and am now sure that I've always had "American?" patterns and not had that problem. I'll watch for that now. Thanks for all the replies. Fun to learn new things from friends in other countries.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you all for replying. I hope I can do it.

Candace


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something.
> 
> Yarn forward means that you are probably going to purl the next stitch or for some other reason. It means to bring your working yarn between the needles to the front of the work.
> 
> ...


Yarn forward is when you put the yarn to the front and then do a knit stitch thereby making an extra stitch because the yarn goes back over the needle to knit the stitch. yarn over is the same thing. It's the difference between english and american knitting terms.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

gmalong said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something.
> ...


When the lady put her yarn forward to turn the work she was wrapping and turning to make a short row this is not a yarn forward in the usual sense of the word for the meaning of yarn forward see my previous post


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

gmalong said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something.
> ...


When the lady put her yarn forward to turn the work she was wrapping and turning to make a short row this is not a yarn forward in the usual sense of the word for the meaning of yarn forward see my previous post


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Please not: An YFWD *can* be used as a decorative stitch, as in: YFWD, sl1, YB (Yarn back).

The best way to know is *look at the photo*! Does the photo have holes? Is it very lacy? Then they are YO's.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Not the same. A yarn over is an increase stitch usually to keep your stitch count accurate after having knitted two together which is a decrease stitch. Is often used, also, to create a lacy look in something.
> 
> Yarn forward means that you are probably going to purl the next stitch or for some other reason. It means to bring your working yarn between the needles to the front of the work.
> 
> ...


I'm using a British pattern, the yarn forward is the same as yarn over! So, there is a difference.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you so much.

Candace


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi a yarn over is when yarn is at front of work & you simply bring it up over the needle then usually purl on thus forms another stitch & a hole as in lace patterns. A yfd means to bring the yarn between your needles & if next stitch is a purl the yarn is in correct position & does not form a hole, however, if next stitch is a knit the yarn goes between needles & over the needle then knit next stitch. This forms a hole & is most commonly used in lace patterns. Hope you can make sense of this & find it helpful. Dawn C.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Thnk you so much.

Candace


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you so much.

Candace


----------

